# Case Question



## PoseidonDD (Dec 15, 2005)

I purchased this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208008 about 6 months ago.

I'm finally prepared to use it with a 9800gt vid card, 6000+ amd cpu, Gigabyte MA790GP Mobo.

I have a question though, as I go to install the motherboard, I notice I have no spacers for the case. I lost them since it was sitting it my room for 6 months unused (the case that is). I went out and bought some spacers, and put them in.

Continued to install the motherboard, and noticed it was about 1/4 - 1/2 an inch too high for the backside of the case. I through the vid card in for reassurance and sure enough, the S-Video slot was unreachable because the video card was too high.

My question is, does the motherboard require spacers, or does the case have something built in to stop it from touching the metal, perhaps the mounting holes are not made of metal? I'm just curious because I have never installed a motherboard without spacers, and am kind of skeptic to do it because I do not want to fry it.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

if the screw holes are raised above te panel, you dont need standoffs. 

If they aren't you do need standoffs. Oddly, ive seen them in different lengths. Usually the 1/4" ones are standard.


----------



## PoseidonDD (Dec 15, 2005)

Ok so I believe they're raised, the moutning holes are shaped like a little volcano and above the bottom of the case, about a half inch. Sounds like its raised, correct?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

correct.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

By the way, what did you get for a power supply? 

That thing that comes with it does not qualify as one. If you use it, you will be replacing it and whatever else it takes with it very shortly. Do yourself a favour and get a real one.
Read the sticky. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------

